# Is it harmful to wear tight clothes (jeans etc)



## Lully2011

Hey girls!!

I know its more comfortable now to wear lose clothing but I wanted to know what kind of harm it does, if any when wearing tight clothes. 

Thanks :):)


----------



## Sini

Ive still worn my skinny jeans. They are getting slighty tight and not the most comfortable at the mo. Ive noticed I get a sore tummy afterwards sometimes.. So I guess I ought to change to other clothing. Ive not heard or read that its not advisable, but MW said soon Ill just have to give them up as it will be too uncomfortable.


----------



## lynnikins

none unless it affects your circulation but that wouldnt be comfortable obviously


----------



## mommytobe1204

it makes my stomach hurt if i wear tight clothes..i honestly dont like anything on my stomach anymore


----------



## Clover Jane

My work pants were getting pretty uncomfortable, so i started wearing my Beband last week (it's an elastic band you can wear around your waist, so that you can wear your pants unbuttoned).

I noticed the too-tight pants were making me 1. more nauseous, and 2. they were giving me gas-like crampy pains.

I'm much more comfortable now.

I doubt they were hurting the baby because the waistband was right under my belly-button, and the baby is not that high yet... but they were hurting _me_.

The funny thing is, they fit fine in the morning. It was in the afternoons they'd become too tight. Bloat, I guess.


----------



## Clover Jane

Sini said:


> Ive still worn my skinny jeans. They are getting slighty tight and not the most comfortable at the mo. Ive noticed I get a sore tummy afterwards sometimes.. So I guess I ought to change to other clothing. Ive not heard or read that its not advisable, but MW said soon Ill just have to give them up as it will be too uncomfortable.

Get a Beband.

https://www.target.com/BeBand-Maternity-Band-Ebony/dp/B001DDRYCU

They're great. With one of these, you may be able to wear skinny jeans all through pregnancy, and avoid buying maternity clothes at all (that's what I'm hoping to do).


----------



## Snugggs

I'm barely 6 weeks and already by the end of the day i'm bursting outta my jeans. I went a bought a pair of slouchy yoga trousers yesterday. They are sooooooo comfortable :)

I don't think wearing tight closes can harm you as such, but i would definatly say be comfortable. You want to enjoy being preggy without keep pulling at your waistband because they're too tight lol

xx


----------



## TiredNurse27

Where can I get a Beband in the UK? I'm a size 18-20 which I think is an XL

I was already busting out of my work trousers due to eating all the pies. 

Now I've popped 3 buttons in 1 month (due to just being a fatty), I even just stitched the trousers shut and popped the stitches. Not good! I think I'll get one of these cos if I go up in size in my uniform the trousers are like mc Hammer pants.


----------



## DEEDEE2011

TiredNurse27 said:


> Where can I get a Beband in the UK? I'm a size 18-20 which I think is an XL
> 
> I was already busting out of my work trousers due to eating all the pies.
> 
> Now I've popped 3 buttons in 1 month (due to just being a fatty), I even just stitched the trousers shut and popped the stitches. Not good! I think I'll get one of these cos if I go up in size in my uniform the trousers are like mc Hammer pants.

Littlewoods do maternity bands :)


----------



## Clover Jane

TiredNurse27 said:


> Where can I get a Beband in the UK? I'm a size 18-20 which I think is an XL
> 
> I was already busting out of my work trousers due to eating all the pies.
> 
> Now I've popped 3 buttons in 1 month (due to just being a fatty), I even just stitched the trousers shut and popped the stitches. Not good! I think I'll get one of these cos if I go up in size in my uniform the trousers are like mc Hammer pants.

Do you have Target stores in the UK?
If not, see if you can order it online.
Or I can try to get one for you and mail it, if you can't get one any other way.

The Bebands do come in 2 sizes, S/M and M/L.
And they're _very_ stretchy.


----------



## Snugggs

TiredNurse27 said:


> Where can I get a Beband in the UK? I'm a size 18-20 which I think is an XL
> 
> I was already busting out of my work trousers due to eating all the pies.
> 
> Now I've popped 3 buttons in 1 month (due to just being a fatty), I even just stitched the trousers shut and popped the stitches. Not good! I think I'll get one of these cos if I go up in size in my uniform the trousers are like mc Hammer pants.

K and Co sell a pack of 2 bands for £15.00 in their South collection.

Try ebay too, ASDA and Dorothy perking all have maternity ranges that go up to 20-22

xx


----------



## TiredNurse27

I found these https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Maternity-Belly-Bands-2-Pk/dp/B0040K03U8?ie=UTF8&ref=sr_1_3&nodeId=42764041&sr=1-3&qid=1306763543&pf_rd_r=1RSF56T9YAP5DFC1G87G&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

I will be going to mothercare tomorrow now ;)


----------



## missgiggles75

I got a "BellyBand" on ebay. It was £12 and its fantastic. 

Its an adaptor for your trousers so you get a few extra inches, and a piece of fabric to cover the bit wear your zip doesnt quite meet!


----------



## TTC86JMS

hi, it wont hurt the baby but it will be uncomfortable for you if you have grown a little bigger.i have pants which you tie around your waist and can adjust them if its too tight as work pans,even that is uncomfortable for me,im constantly untying and retying to feel comfortable,i think im finally growing a bump,i cant wear panties to bed have to sleep only in t-shirt


----------



## Lully2011

Thanks girls! I was wearing my skinny jeans the w-end and I didnt feel comfortable at all, but I thought grin and bare it as its too early to buy maternity clothes! :D


----------



## Clover Jane

Lully2011 said:


> Thanks girls! I was wearing my skinny jeans the w-end and I didnt feel comfortable at all, but I thought grin and bare it as its too early to buy maternity clothes! :D

You can always try "rubber banding" them, as well.
It might work for now.
Loop a rubber band or a hair elastic through the buttonhole, then loop both ends of it around the button (this won't work if your jeans have snaps instead of buttons, of course).

It will give you an inch or two of extra breathing room, and you'll just have to wear a shirt that covers up the waistband.


----------



## aley28

The BeBands are awesome... I got a couple a few weeks ago and wear them almost every day. Even though I'm already in maternity pants... they help to hold them up and are really comfortable!


----------



## Kimmi82

Visiting from 2nd tri.....oh my what a wonderful idea, I had no idea about maternity bands! Theres loads on ebay and im buying one now!!! thanx ladies!!


----------



## fallenangel78

Clover Jane said:


> Lully2011 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! I was wearing my skinny jeans the w-end and I didnt feel comfortable at all, but I thought grin and bare it as its too early to buy maternity clothes! :D
> 
> You can always try "rubber banding" them, as well.
> It might work for now.
> Loop a rubber band or a hair elastic through the buttonhole, then loop it around the button (this won't work if your jeans have snaps instead of buttons, of course).
> 
> It will give you an inch or two of extra breathing room, and you'll just have to wear a shirt that covers up the waistband.Click to expand...

I resorted to this yesterday, lol. Worked a treat, just took forever going to the loo and had to be careful the zip didn't come down :haha: Have to say, I'm back in my comfy leggings today!


----------



## Laidee

Clover Jane said:


> Lully2011 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! I was wearing my skinny jeans the w-end and I didnt feel comfortable at all, but I thought grin and bare it as its too early to buy maternity clothes! :D
> 
> You can always try "rubber banding" them, as well.
> It might work for now.
> Loop a rubber band or a hair elastic through the buttonhole, then loop both ends of it around the button (this won't work if your jeans have snaps instead of buttons, of course).
> 
> It will give you an inch or two of extra breathing room, and you'll just have to wear a shirt that covers up the waistband.Click to expand...

oooo thanks for the advice. i've been so bloated since lunch and have been sitting at my desk with my pants undone lol. just put a rubber around the button.


----------



## Blah11

No but tight clothes make bloating way worse so I'd avoid. Stretch is your best friend :) I'm living in these trousers i got from h&m. Theyre lovely and light and have a really generous elasticated waistband.


----------



## Clover Jane

Blah11 said:


> No but tight clothes make bloating way worse so I'd avoid. Stretch is your best friend :) I'm living in these trousers i got from h&m. Theyre lovely and light and have a really generous elasticated waistband.

My problem has always been that I'm kind of short (and kind of short-legged, even for my height), and for some reason pant legs are usually about six inches too long on me. if it's jeans, i just cut them off to the right length. If it's work pants, I usually roll them up. But stretch pants, you can't really roll them up, and cutting them off wouldn't look too good either.
I need to find some short-person pants with short legs.
Target used to sell "petite" jeans that fit perfectly- perfect length.
But it's getting hard to find those.


----------



## Lully2011

Clover Jane said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> No but tight clothes make bloating way worse so I'd avoid. Stretch is your best friend :) I'm living in these trousers i got from h&m. Theyre lovely and light and have a really generous elasticated waistband.
> 
> My problem has always been that I'm kind of short (and kind of short-legged, even for my height), and for some reason pant legs are usually about six inches too long on me. if it's jeans, i just cut them off to the right length. If it's work pants, I usually roll them up. But stretch pants, you can't really roll them up, and cutting them off wouldn't look too good either.
> I need to find some short-person pants with short legs.
> Target used to sell "petite" jeans that fit perfectly- perfect length.
> But it's getting hard to find those.Click to expand...

Awear do petite, Miss Selfridge, Top Shop and also Dorothy Perkins. I know you prob dont wanna spend too much on maternity clothes but check them out anyway!! :)


----------

